

Are gifted children getting lost in the shuffle? - tokenadult
http://news.vanderbilt.edu/2014/01/gifted-children-study/

======
VLM
Looking from the inside out, rather than outside in, WRT "often shifted focus
away from them", I was able to self educate fairly well, at least in computers
and physics, whereas people who were also highly talented but couldn't self
educate, basically wasted their time or got frustrated.

"There’s this idea that gifted students don’t really need any help" This also
fits my theory above. Once they learn how to self educate you need a push in
the right direction and not much else. Both my high school physics teacher and
programming teacher were pretty good about this...

"accelerated coursework, AP classes and educational programs" end when school
ends. Self education continues your whole life. If I stopped educating myself
when I got out of school... I wouldn't know a fraction of what I know now. So
self educational skills are waaaaay more important than any special
coursework, classes, or programs.

